# big loop small loop



## kremerda (Jul 19, 2017)

On a recurve, does the small loop go on top or bottom of bow


----------



## Charlie Wehmeie (Aug 26, 2005)

Small loop goes on bottom


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

k - 

Typically, the big loop goes the the upper limb, so you can slide it down when you unstring the bow. On a store bought string, the center serving may be set for that orientation as well.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Another reason for the big loop is that you need to be able to slide the loop down the limb far enough so that you can connect the small loop to the bottom nock. If is does not slide down far enough, you will have to stretch to make it fit.

I make mine with a 2 inch loop at the top and 1 1/2 inch at the bottom for a recurve.

Oh, and top and bottom is just convention. It could be the other way around as long as you serve your string that way. The string isn't going to pop off if you do it the other way.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I have some strings where both loops are "big". Other than my nock loop (tied) you would be hard pressed to know which is top or bottom. When I build strings I usually make them big loop on top just because that is what I am used to.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

A problem with having two big loops, provided they are actually big, is that you may have trouble keeping the bottom loop nocked while you string the bow. I don't know at what point nock size becomes so large that the string is at risk of coming off.

The most common reason for strings coming off is not noticing that they are nocked properly after stringing.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes I worried about the same issue (string loop slipping off while stringing). But thankfully so far it has been a non-issue.


----------



## MBG Hunter (May 17, 2017)

I make my strings with the large loop on top. 
It’s easier to string that way and the string doesn’t fall off the bow when it’s being transported or when it’s being stored.


----------

